# African Grey Parrot.



## JAC1989 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey,

I am getting a hand reared african grey soon, but have a few questions *newbie*

1. Is it wrong she is a female and I am a female owner? Someone told me I can ONLY have a male bird.
2. Can I only let her out for half hour a time? As she would expect to be out 24/7 and refuse to go back in
3. What is the best mix to give her? From pet shop or online?
4. Will she be aggressive to other people if only I deal with her?


I have been told these by various people, and I was so excited about getting one, as I have wanted one for years, but now I feel like I shouldnt had. 
I know parrots can be hard work but rewarding, I have had all other birds just not a parrot, and I love them, but people keep telling me stories about them.

Any other tips etc would be great, thank you!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Buying a hand reared bird in the first place is never a good idea IMO, they take them away from their parents soon after hatching or even hatch them in an incubator, and they only have contact with humans and their siblings, they have no idea how to be a bird or indeed that they are a bird. Breeders do it because it makes the parrot appealing to a buyer and easy to tame, and therefore easy to sell and make a fast buck - there is no other reason, it just means folk have a short cut to a tame bird rather than actually putting effort into taming a parent reared bird.

The major down side to hand reared birds is they are super cute and cuddly until they hit sexual maturity at around 2yrs old, this is when they can get aggressive, bond to one person, start having behavioural issues and is the age where most folk get rid of their bird! They often bond to the person who has not been the one caring for them upto that point as they often see their owner as a parent as a pose to a mate, which is essentially why a hand reared bird gets on so well with people as it sees them as a mate.

I have 2 hand reared rescue birds, my cockatoo has had at least 6 homes before I got her, she is totally bonded to me and will attack anyone else, and she will do damage too! She was dumped so many times as she did the same with previous owners and they all got fed up with her attacking their friends and family, she will also scream the place down if she isn't getting attention and she sees me talking to anyone!!! My amazon parrot is also a reject bird and has only bonded to me and will also attack anyone else, so hand reared birds are not something to take on lightly at all, or something I would advise a novice owner to do either. 
It's a myth that a female bird will only bond to a male owner and vice versa, both my birds are girls as am I, for whatever reason a bird will chosse it's buddy and it is not something as an owner you'll have any say in no matter how nice you are to the bird, my sister was the one who rescued my amazon, but she hates my sister but homed in on me so I have her now! So in answer to your question is it likely yours will bond to you alone and attack everyone else - yes is the answer, which is fine if you are around to look after it all the time, but when you go away finding someone who is willing to look after it and maybe get bitten is hard!!

I would do some serious research before commiting to such a highly intelligent and highly strung bird as a grey, they do live along time and require alot of attention and things to occupy them or they will pluck feathers and go loopy. The only reason I took my 2 on is I'm an artist so work from home and my birds are in my studio, so take it in turns to be out all day, they probably get about 6 hours out for my amazon as she will sit quietly on a beam in the evening while we watch TV, by my cockatoo who is far more active and more like a grey is out about 8hrs a day while I paint, she has lots of toys etc on the floor as well as things to climb on and chew and she gets to fly round the house while I have a break from painting, my cockatoo has a large indoor aviary for when she is stuck in or I'm away for the day, with lots of toys of course which I change round every couple of days so she doesn't get bored of them! 

Food wise I buy mine online from various feed places like Junglegold, Northern Parrots and Scarletts as they need way more than just one type of feed! Mine get soak seeds/peas/beans etc, sprouting seeds, cooked wild rice mixes, dried fruit and veg, they have Zupreem complete pellets all the time as I found seed mixes they just picked out the fatty seeds and left the rest so to make sure they have vitamin A they needed a complete mix! They get palm nuts - greys really need at least one of these a day, sugar cane as a treat, fresh fruit and veg everyday and any of our food that doesn't contain salt or aything artificial, boiled or scrambled egg once a week - the list is endless!! Mine get fed 3 times a day with something different each time so they don't get bored, get a wide range of nutrients and so they don't waste so much, the healthier stuff they get for breakfast when they're the hungriest!, they also get it in different containers so they have to forage for it - a busy parrot is a happy and quiet parrot!! You also need to get a UV light otherwise they can't absorb calcium, Arcadia ones are the best.

So PLEASE think very carefully before buying one of these birds and wether you want to promote breeders who hand rear their poor animals to make a fast buck with no thought to the long term issues that causes. There are places you can rescue birds like Birdline - they are always looking for homes for reject birds, or even your local RSPCA or parrot rescue may be able to help you, so many are dumped because they are so high maintenance people have no idea just how much until they get one, you just have to look at Birdtrader or any other for sale site and there are tons of them - it is like having a toddler!! Don't get me wrong they are very rewarding, my amazon was a total nervous mess when we got her and we've had her 2yrs now, she only learned to step up a few weeks ago without taking a huge bite out of my arm or hand, and as she was kept in a budgie cage by her previous owner she had no idea what toys were - she's just started to chew on those too, so it is well worth the effort - but they are VERY demanding pets!!!!


----------



## JAC1989 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for your feed back, Its nice for someone to just say it how it is really, as no one I have spoken to has said as much as you have regarding them.I got told hand reared were the best to get, but will check out rescue's! 
I work from home so being at home occupying them for long hours isnt an issue, as this was my origional plan but I got told 1 hour max was the most I should allow a parrot out or they go mad if they arent out for a long period of time. 
I will look up the feed, as the pet shop mix didnt really appeal to me.
It's so sad when people neglect birds, they seem to think that a nice "cosy" cage will do, but most birds are kept in there 24/7 When I had birds a few years back, they were out majority of the day, had a parrot cage toys different types of food scattered about. They were never bored.
I have been out looking at cages (bit of window shopping) and cant believe what cages are passed off as "parrot" I wouldnt even put a cockatiel in one.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

My friend got an African Grey about 4yrs ago (it was a baby), I couldn't believe how much you need to know about food etc, luckily my friend did! I saw the parrot loads then, she would always come to me if I turned up, over time my visits have become rare because of busy lives but she has never forgotten me!
She is out of her cage whenever someone is home and goes back no problem although she did go through a phase of refusing - just like a teenager I suppose!
She is a gorgeous girl and I adore her


----------



## JAC1989 (Jan 10, 2014)

I know, I feel as if I am back at college studying a course the amount I have studied the diets of a grey. I am a bit worried about the refusing bit, as someone told me they had to use a towel go grab their one to get him back in. I have decided not to clip her which will probably make it even worse,hoping a bit of bribing she will be ok


----------

